
Google talent search: error 502? - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=50641&tsp=1
======
fhars
There is one problem with the correlation citet by Peter Norvig: since the
persons that got a 1 on one of the interviews and are hired are not a
representative sample of all candidates that got a 1 on one of the interviews,
the real predictor for success is probably not the interview score, but the
fact that one person in the hiring process was passionate enough about them to
pound on the table and insist that they were hired.

~~~
kqr2
Also, do they tell the people they hire what score they received on the
interview?

Perhaps the "1" people feel that they have something to prove and consequently
work harder.

~~~
babycakes
No. Scores remain secret, even if you are hired.

